# Can’t share photos.



## Tim Ryland (Jun 17, 2020)

Since the latest update to Lightroom Mobile on my iPad I can’t share my photos. Using the ‘Share To’ option. No matter which ones (of 15) I select I get a message saying 1 is not synced and cannot be shared whilst syncing is paused. This worked fine before the update. I never sync my photos as our internet is incredibly slow here (usually 0.1mbps upload speed), so always backup to local storage.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2020)

An internet connection is required to share images.  If you are sharing your photos on your iPad with another person or device via the internet,   the file that is accessed by the other person or device is the one stored in the Adobe Cloud.


----------



## Tim Ryland (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m connected to the internet, just not syncing my photos. I want to share to Flickr/Facebook. This used to work before the latest update. I can share each photo individually, but not if I select 2 or more.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2020)

Perhaps you don't understand how the Adobe cloud works.  The central repository for all of your images is at the Adobe  server.  Lightroom mobile clients like your iPad  receive copies of everything in the Adobe cloud and  they can sync local full sized master copies to the Adobe Cloud.  If you choose to share a copy to Flickr/Facebook, it is the copy that is stored in the Adobe Cloud that is shared.   This is why you get the message.    This is why the option to only download Smart previews (proxy image files) is a choice in LrM settings.  Smart previews (proxy image files) are special smaller proxy files that save storage on your local mobile device.   The file that you want to share is a full sized image file and this is always found  in your Adobe Cloud storage location


----------



## Tim Ryland (Jun 17, 2020)

That may be the case, but if I select 2 photos then try to share to Flickr/Facebook I get the error message. Whereas I can share them to Flickr/Facebook if I do it one photo at a time. And, it used to work before the latest update. I have never had syncing turned on, as I store my photos locally. Once I have done all my edits, and exported my files, I can share from that location, it’s just an extra step When I used to be able to share from Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2020)

Just checking, when you do the sharing from the grid, what export settings do you use? Reason for asking is that I think there's a bug if anything other than "Largest Available Dimensions" is selected for the output file resolution. If your settings are not "Largest Available Dimensions" try changing to that to see if it works.


----------



## Tim Ryland (Jun 17, 2020)

Jim,

That’s it. They were set to 2048px (Facebook’s preferred size). I’ve changed them back to Largest and it now works.

Thanks for your help.

Tim.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2020)

Good to hear. Hopefully they'll fix it soon (it looks like it broke when attempting to fix a couple of other issues relating to the "Largest Available Dimension" setting).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 22, 2020)

The 5.3.1 update just released appears to have fixed this issue.


----------

